# In car shots



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

So close on this but I know where I went wrong,

Camera to high plus f7.1 so 6sec exposure equalled a pretty good interior but nothing going on outside



Lowered the camera but had nothing to wedge it in place, thought I'd risk a few with it sitting on the tripod free standing, f16 I think for longer exposure equalled a better exterior but not as sharp on the interior

Favourite trails



Favourite overall but will go out another night with a secured tripod


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice shots!

That a Golf by any chance?


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Sure is, was going to use the EOS, but with the golf having rear doors it was easier for getting in and out of to adjust stuff.

I must remember to clean the windscreen before I go out next time


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

True, plus with the EOS, the tripod would be crushed by that low roof. :lol:


----------



## DimSum (Aug 13, 2013)

Those pictures are pretty cool.


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

nice, cool to see some photos away from the norm


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Think I'd manage, may use the EOS next time as I know what settings I'll be looking for so shouldn't have to do much adjusting. Or I could strap the tripod down, drop the roof, then have the camera up high and....... Mmmmm, food for thought, may use my old a230 for that one though.


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Great efforts. 

I always meant to try this with the wifes convertable Megane. Never got round to it though and someone ran into the back of the car last month, writing it off :wave:


----------



## thefettler (Feb 23, 2013)

I love a nice moving night time shot. As for settings, as I see it you're bob on at f16, the blurring of the interior could be because you knocked the camera / tripod. Are you shooting with a remote shutter release, or setting it on a short delay before firing?


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

thefettler said:


> I love a nice moving night time shot. As for settings, as I see it you're bob on at f16, the blurring of the interior could be because you knocked the camera / tripod. Are you shooting with a remote shutter release, or setting it on a short delay before firing?


Using a remote shutter release, Unfortunately on the f16 shots the tripod was just free standing in the back of the car as I had nothing to wedge it in with as I did with the shot from a higher perspective, will be trying this again but a little better prepared


----------



## S4Steve (May 9, 2013)

Smart.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Great effort, next time clean windscreen inside and out, combine detailing with togging


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Brazo said:


> Great effort, next time clean windscreen inside and out, combine detailing with togging


I know, terrible form on my part having a dirty screen (it's the wifes car, mine never looks like that, shhh though don't tell her) I punished myself once I noticed, punishment looked something like this :wall:


----------

